# Mid-March flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

My last 15 flounder gigging trips have been hit-or-miss. Fast action one night, and then very slow the next. The fish have been scattered and very hard to pattern lately. Rising tide levels have been helpful, but brought more dirty water in some areas. We are still getting limits most nights, but the fishing overall is slower than usual for this time of year, and hopefully it will straighten out soon. Lots of flounder in all different sizes on the flats along with plenty of juveniles that will be keepers in a couple months, so we have a good mix headed towards summer.

*Upcoming open dates for flounder gigging:
March: 22, 23, 24, 26, 29, 30, 31
April: 1, 6, 7, 9, 12, 13, 15, 20, 22, 23, 27
May: 2, 3, 5-10, 17, 19, 20, 22, 25-28, 30, 31
June: 2, 6, 7, 9, 10, 14, 16, 17, 27-29*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more*

m


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*last*

l


----------

